# does anyone have the recipe for the DIY ADA fertilizer?



## jarthel (9 Mar 2010)

as title.

Thank you 

ps. searched the forum and net but nothing useful came up.


----------



## plantbrain (9 Mar 2010)

Why not test it yourself?

Then you'll know.

There's not much in them.
Mostly water.
Go with Tropica or DIY eg......EI etc.
Sediments are good though, but DIY worm casting or soil etc can be done, there's also plenty of knock off sediment types.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

